# Rock Wall



## Mustang251

Anyone know how the Open is going or want the setup is.

Doug


----------



## menmon

RRC OPEN 1st Series - Triple flyer out of the picture to left. LRG in middle and SRG on right, both birds pinched very tight. Cold wind blowing from north.


----------



## MikeBoley

Open first
Middle bird first thrown left to right about 275, right hand bird pinched in towards middle bird at about 100. very tight. Left flyer shot to right at about 175. Most dogs doing it in some fashion. Weather cold north wind.


----------



## Mustang251

Thanks for the info if anyone gets call backs will you post fixin to leave little rock headed that way


----------



## Mike W.

To the WB in the Qual:

1-5-6-7-10-11-15-17-18-22-23-24-26-29-30


----------



## rjambar

Any info on call backs in the open?


----------



## Mike W.

Qual callbacks to the 4th:

6-10-11-15-17-22-23-24-26-29-30


----------



## MikeBoley

Open callbacks to landblind.
2,5,7-9,11-13,15-19,21,23,35,29-31,33-39,42-44,46-48,50,51,53,54,57,62-64,66,68,72,75,77,79

Dog 63 starts.


----------



## Mike W.

Open to the WB:

12-21-29-33-42-43-46-47-50-51-54-57-64-66-72-75

17 dogs. #29 starts.


----------



## Mike W.

Qualifying:

1- Joe Piland
2- Danny Farmer

3- Charles Smith

4- Michael Johnson

RJ- Dawni Bromley
Jams- 6,23,29,30


----------



## NEArkansas

Anyone have any info on the Open and Derby?


----------



## Mike W.

Open to the 4th


12-21-29-33-42-43-46-47-50-51-54-57-64-66-72-75


17 dogs

8am start


----------



## Kory Poulsen

Way to GO Dawni B. and Blaze!!!!

Kory


----------



## Brad B

Any derby news?


----------



## Tom Watson

Derby call backs to thrid series: 2,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,14,15,17,18,20,21,24,25,26,27.

Amateur will finish land/water blind this morning w 12or 13 dogs to run. 8am forecast is 40 degrees w 20 mph NW wind, definitely on the judges side. I can hear the wind howling right now.


----------



## Carole

Good luck Tom with King...........


----------



## rjambar

Any word on the open or derby?


----------



## David Colwell

Congrats to Lauren and Slider....DH!
David


----------



## Mike W.

Amateur:

1- Hays/Slider 
2- Roberts/Kate
3- Schrader/Plick
4- Boley/Rainey

Open

1- Hays/Slider
2- Farmer/Boots
3- Eckett/Colby
4- Farmer/Cash


----------



## David Colwell

And a huge congrats to James Roberts and Joe O'brian and NEW
AFC Dance Hall Gal for the red ribbon!


----------



## dogcommand

WooHoo Lauren!!!! A double header for Slider!
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations, Lauren & Slider.


----------



## Breck

Wow, What a dog Slider is!. Congratulations Lauren on you and Slider becoming members of the Double Header Club! Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Charles C.

Wow. Congrats to Lauren and Slider.


----------



## Brad B

Way to go Slider!


----------



## Frank Jones

Lauren,

What a huge accomplishment with Slider - a double header at 4 years of age! Very impressive!!!! We hope Slider Jr. will make Daddy proud one day!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, James, on earning Kate's AFC title! What a thrill!

rita


----------



## shawninthesticks

Congratulations Lauren and Slider.

I am super excited to be bringing home my new Slider X Belmar's Junie pup in a couple weeks!


----------



## Rainmaker

Congrats on the double header, Lauren & Slider, wow.


----------



## Breck

I just looked a Sliders record on EE. ..................................Holly Fr*@!%n S*#@. 
Since this guy turned 3 he's been rockin' and rollin' in All-Age. 
He did good stuff before but since the spring 2012 just before he turned 4 and up until now, not only was he a Finalist at the 2012 National and the 2012 National Amateur but he's run in 17 trials (all double staked but 1). So that's 33 stakes and 2 nationals in just over 1 year. 

Here's how this guy did.........
Qualified Both nationals
....Finalist......Twice
AA Stakes Run......33
..Finished.....24 times. (that's 73% finish rate)
..Placed.......15. (places nearly 50% of stakes entered)
..Wins.........04.
..Jams.........09. (Hum?)
..Dropped....09. (25% = very few bad days) (25%? most dogs never even achieve a 25% finish rate)
Finished Both Open/Am...09 times (25%)
Double Header...Just did it. Congratulations!
.
.Don't let what's her name buy him. 
.
https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=149229


----------



## mjh345

Wow Congrats to Lauren & Slider!!!
What an incredible team they make
Well done!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*Big Congrats to James Roberts and Joe Obrien knocking out the AFC on Kate. 100% Amateur own trained and handled! *


----------



## Howard N

dogcommand said:


> WooHoo Lauren!!!! A double header for Slider!
> Congratulations!!!!


*Times 2 again!*


----------



## Criquetpas

Paul Rainbolt said:


> *Big Congrats to James Roberts and Joe Obrien knocking out the AFC on Kate. 100% Amateur own trained and handled! *


Minnie. , Grady X Kate, says congrats to Mom. 

Her co-owner, personal assistant, Earl


----------



## yellowlabfan

Any news yet on who won the Derby ?


----------



## Chad Beard

CONGRATULATIONS TO SHARON and HAROLD GIERMAN with their 3rd place Win !!!! 

WAY TO GO LUCKY, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !

CHAD and LORI BEARD
DOCHENO KENNEL


----------



## Mike W.

Echevarria won the derby going away.


----------



## bmiles

junfan68 said:


> Echevarria won the derby going away.



Wow what a weekend! That makes two derby wins in one weekend. Congrats Ben and Maggie!


----------



## BonMallari

junfan68 said:


> Amateur:
> *
> 1- Hays/Slider *
> 2- Roberts/Kate
> 3- Schrader/Plick
> 4- Boley/Rainey
> 
> Open
> 
> *1- Hays/Slider*
> 2- Farmer/Boots
> 3- Eckett/Colby
> 4- Farmer/Cash


Way to go Lauren/Slider...Congrats on joining the DoubleHeader Club..very cool that they now have an Aggie member


----------



## Carole

WAY TO GO LAUREN X SLIDER. I hope my slidser pups are just as nice. I DO enjoy my JOY so VERY MUCH. Thanks Lauren.
Carole


----------



## Diesel123

Slider and littermate win Opens


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Y'all (Texan for every one of you),

Thanks so very much for these comments. I'm humbled and more appreciative than I can adequately express by your kind and encouraging words, thoughts and even statistics! 

I've taken screen shots of all these comments to help me remember the words to accompany a once-in-a-lifetime weekend. Thanks to everyone who participated, judged, and worked, and congratulations to everyone who placed and finished. 

From me and Slider, most sincere thanks.


----------



## Lab4me

Double Congrats to Lauren & Slider!! Congrats to all placements and finishers.


----------



## counciloak

Way to go Lauren, you just keep smacking Home Runs!

Joe


----------

